# Festool Planex Updates ?



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking to hear some updates on how the Planex and the Festool extractors have been working out for the guys/gals who bought them earlier this year!

Do you use them daily?

Were they worth the investment?

Thinking of adding it to my arsenal, I have the mirka 6" & Dustless tech vac, but some jobs are getting too big for that set up.

Thanks, 

-Matt


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

great question ^^^^^


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone?:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> Anyone?:whistling2:


Just keep bumping the thread. If my memory serves me, Para bought one earlier this year. Hopefully he will see this thread and chime in.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just keep bumping the thread. If my memory serves me, Para bought one earlier this year. Hopefully he will see this thread and chime in.


Or he can let us use it to see if we really like it. Lol


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I read the past threads and Thomas did purchase one. Would really appreciate a review from him.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> I read the past threads and Thomas did purchase one. Would really appreciate a review from him.


 I think Thomas is the only one on planex earth that has one.:whistling2:


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> Anyone?:whistling2:


:hang: :bangin: :stupid: :ban:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> :hang: :bangin: :stupid: :ban:


WTF is that supposed mean?:blink:

This is a new technology/tool that not many have experienced.

Rentapainter has posted some good stuff on G+, here is a video from someone else.
http://youtu.be/243xSu8EnpQ


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

RCP, Ziggy is my pimp name. I only let my hoes and biaches call me by it though.


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

RCP said:


> WTF is that supposed mean?:blink:
> 
> This is a new technology/tool that not many have experienced.
> 
> ...


It means that I have a sense of humor


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> RCP, Ziggy is my pimp name. I only let my hoes and biaches call me by it though.


So does that make me your hoe or biaches? I'm happy to be either, as long as it includes being on one of Steve's lists!


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> RCP, Ziggy is my pimp name. I only let my hoes and *biaches* call me by it though.


As long as you are providing fine jewelry and diamonds, I'll be yo biache any day of the week! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sorry I missed this thread. Actually been using the planex extensively. A lot of homes here are stomp textured and we do a few post foundation leveling jobs a year. We go in and fix sheetrock cracks throughout homes after the foundations have been leveled. The planex allows us to work in occupied houses and push so much faster through tape and float sanding and leveling stomp patterns in ceilings, where hight differentials due to patch texturing can create lack of uniformity. Dust free in occupied homes is amazing. Drywall dust free. We are not forced to wet sand or contain large areas anymore. I am not nearly as hesitant taking jobs that from a protection and prep point would have been daunting before the planex. I don't use it all the time but when I do it saves me time. It literally paid itself and the 36ac off on the first job. I am very impressed with it and am looking forward to getting the ro90 which should be ordered sometime next week and seeing what everyone has been talking about with that sander.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

RCP said:


> So does that make me your hoe or biaches? I'm happy to be either, as long as it includes being on one of Steve's lists!


RCP, you'll always be my Queen.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> As long as you are providing fine jewelry and diamonds, I'll be yo biache any day of the week! :tongue_smilie:


Go make me some more money and quit yo whining. I toldcho that is a real rock, it ain't no cubic zirconium...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> RCP, you'll always be my Queen.


 Drag?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Drag?


Nah, Chris is all Lady. She is amazing and i miss seeing her around as much. The Queen is a reference you just had to be around long enough to understand. RCP,was a Mod up till right before your time mudbone and been around as long as I have known. What was that thread with the paint diva Chris ? Man those were some good times.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nah, Chris is all Lady. She is amazing and i miss seeing her around as much. The Queen is a reference you just had to be around long enough to understand. RCP,was a Mod up till right before your time mudbone and been around as long as I have known. What was that thread with the paint diva Chris ? Man those were some good times.


 Thanks for explanation. Back to planex.I have some painted popcorn ceilings coming up in the future.After some scraping will this tool level it out whats left and provide smooth like results ready for skimcoating?If so then Im sold!Best grit for such a task? Thanks.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Thanks for explanation. Back to planex.I have some painted popcorn ceilings coming up in the future.After some scraping will this tool level it out whats left and provide smooth like results ready for skimcoating?If so then Im sold!Best grit for such a task? Thanks.


Yes. I would wager a bet you could use the planex in lieu of scraping. The lower the grit the better.


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Go make me some more money and quit yo whining. I toldcho that is a real rock, it ain't no cubic zirconium...


And all a long I though it was yo high school ring... ya'll must sure be proud!
I am impressed! :notworthy:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sorry I missed this thread. Actually been using the planex extensively. A lot of homes here are stomp textured and we do a few post foundation leveling jobs a year. We go in and fix sheetrock cracks throughout homes after the foundations have been leveled. The planex allows us to work in occupied houses and push so much faster through tape and float sanding and leveling stomp patterns in ceilings, where hight differentials due to patch texturing can create lack of uniformity. Dust free in occupied homes is amazing. Drywall dust free. We are not forced to wet sand or contain large areas anymore. I am not nearly as hesitant taking jobs that from a protection and prep point would have been daunting before the planex. I don't use it all the time but when I do it saves me time. It literally paid itself and the 36ac off on the first job. I am very impressed with it and am looking forward to getting the ro90 which should be ordered sometime next week and seeing what everyone has been talking about with that sander.


I have been using my planex now for a few weeks, i second what para says, and also that its impressive what its capable of doing,i worked out it can ratio 3 to 1 on labor hrs compared to manual pole sanders and withoutthe dust. Para your in for a real treat with tge RO 90.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

This is a new technology/tool that not many have experienced.


not really new technology.i've had the porter cable 7800 drywall sander for years. new tool yes.

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 7800 4.7 Amp Drywall Sander with 13-Foot Hose: Home Improvement


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sorry I missed this thread. Actually been using the planex extensively. A lot of homes here are stomp textured and we do a few post foundation leveling jobs a year. We go in and fix sheetrock cracks throughout homes after the foundations have been leveled. The planex allows us to work in occupied houses and push so much faster through tape and float sanding and leveling stomp patterns in ceilings, where hight differentials due to patch texturing can create lack of uniformity. Dust free in occupied homes is amazing. Drywall dust free. We are not forced to wet sand or contain large areas anymore. I am not nearly as hesitant taking jobs that from a protection and prep point would have been daunting before the planex. I don't use it all the time but when I do it saves me time. It literally paid itself and the 36ac off on the first job. I am very impressed with it and am looking forward to getting the ro90 which should be ordered sometime next week and seeing what everyone has been talking about with that sander.



I postponed buying the planex and extractor last ceiling I did, and I regretted it from the dust and clean up alone. I don't want to think of how much more coin I could have made if I hadn't been cheap. 

I do have another one out for bid right now and the outlook looks good for me getting it. Have you ever removed painted popcorn with it? Also need more tips on how to get the most out of it as well. 

I will probably be burning up your inbox with questions when I get everything ready and start it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I postponed buying the planex and extractor last ceiling I did, and I regretted it from the dust and clean up alone. I don't want to think of how much more coin I could have made if I hadn't been cheap.
> 
> I do have another one out for bid right now and the outlook looks good for me getting it. Have you ever removed painted popcorn with it? Also need more tips on how to get the most out of it as well.
> 
> I will probably be burning up your inbox with questions when I get everything ready and start it.



It's an open road machine for sure. Thomas sounds like he is doing some badass stuff with it, pitching to its wheelhouse. 

For standard drywall mud sanding, its really good at 220, pretty much across the board. We power sand mud with other of their orbitals, and while clean and user friendly, it is incredibly time consuming compared to the planex. It starts to become pretty practical if you find yourself sanding more then about 40sf very often. 

For smaller patch and repair stuff, the smaller orbitals are entirely competent, and they can also be used on wood or anything else at most any level of the grit spectrum, whereas the planex is made to do one thing and do it well. 

One of our new(ish) employees has years of experience with the porter cable rigs, so we are having him spend time with the planex. Curious to hear what he identifies as differences.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ohh and sanding booger ridden, heavy nap poorly painted walls. I could really use it in that capacity on almost every repaint I do. 

If its really as good at removing popcorn and containing all that mess in a bag as Thomas says I will be a happy boy. All the other uses would be a bonus.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Ohh and sanding booger ridden, heavy nap poorly painted walls. I could really use it in that capacity on almost every repaint I do.
> 
> If its really as good at removing popcorn and containing all that mess in a bag as Thomas says I will be a happy boy. All the other uses would be a bonus.


My guess is that it would smooth off every crappy nappy repaint texture you encounter quickly. 

Have not done popcorn removal, but I know workieholic has done it with an ets and the extraction seemed to be quite good. Planex is like a gigantic ets on steroids with attitude. 

I believe you can go as low as 24 and 36g Saphir for it.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Or he can let us use it to see if we really like it. Lol


No need to do that! We have a 30-day risk-free money back guarantee. If you're interested in whether the Planex and/or CT AutoClean are the right tools for you, get one and use the heck out of it for a month. If you don't like it, you just used arguably the world's best drywall sander for free for a month.



> Have you ever removed painted popcorn with it? Also need more tips on how to get the most out of it as well.


If you're doing popcorn, flip over to the mode where the dust extraction is on the outside perimeter of the pad, which is better for larger particles. The extraction int he center of the pad is better for fine dust.

General tips... start off with a fine grit and lower speed setting when you first get it until you get the hang of it. It will really buzz through some mud if you let it. This will let you get the hang of it easier. Learn to manage the setting for the extraction on the handle which helps "suck" the machine to the wall and support its weight. I find that around a 3-4 is usually about right most of the time. The machine should float when you have it dialed in. You can usually set it and forget it. If you're using the CT AutoClean, set it to pulse at its fastest interval to get the best results. This will keep the filter clean of fine dust and maximize CFM. Put the Planex on the wall before you turn it on. This will reduce the risk of nicking the wall if you lay the pad down uneven.

Those are some good general tips to get you started. If you have questions, feel free to ask and I'll do my best to answer them.

Shane


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

If you do a ton of drywall & skim coating - I would look into this gizmo. For just the average painter, it would be a waste on money!

Festool P26571579 Planex Drywall Sander + CT 26 Dust Extractor Package - Price: $1,517.50


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> If you do a ton of drywall & skim coating - I would look into this gizmo. For just the average painter, it would be a waste on money!
> 
> Festool P26571579 Planex Drywall Sander + CT 26 Dust Extractor Package - Price: $1,517.50
> 
> FESTOOL PLANEX - YouTube


I think you might be tardy to the party.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> No need to do that! We have a 30-day risk-free money back guarantee. If you're interested in whether the Planex and/or CT AutoClean are the right tools for you, get one and use the heck out of it for a month. If you don't like it, you just used arguably the world's best drywall sander for free for a month.


It was a joke. But actually the planex is on my wish list.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Ohh and sanding booger ridden, heavy nap poorly painted walls. I could really use it in that capacity on almost every repaint I do.
> 
> If its really as good at removing popcorn and containing all that mess in a bag as Thomas says I will be a happy boy. All the other uses would be a bonus.


 Me too!:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

No more need for guns on the runs...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I postponed buying the planex and extractor last ceiling I did, and I regretted it from the dust and clean up alone. I don't want to think of how much more coin I could have made if I hadn't been cheap.
> 
> I do have another one out for bid right now and the outlook looks good for me getting it. Have you ever removed painted popcorn with it? Also need more tips on how to get the most out of it as well.
> 
> I will probably be burning up your inbox with questions when I get everything ready and start it.


 I plan on planex!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> And all a long I though it was yo high school ring... ya'll must sure be proud!
> I am impressed! :notworthy:


I'm slow... The ring on my avatar is a texas a&m ring. Mine looks like this...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Hijacked thread. Aggies are on ESPN currently, Gig 'Em Aggies!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input Thomas and others, I will be placing an order soon, my only other question is do you guys use the extractor with a vac/beater bar?

I would like to optimize one machine to keep from lugging more equipment around.

Thanks!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

A large part if my work is drywall repair . I have been using the CT 26 and the mirka sander for about 6 months with the sander . All I can say 
That it makes sanding the most fun part of doing the repair . I also use it , for walls and cabinets .
The I use the 90 or 125 for thAt . The mirka sanding block is also a really good buy. 
The festool is usually a part of every job I do. 
The Plantex would be over kill for me . 
Nice maybe . If I had it I would use it for mainly sanding walls . The radius works great for that .


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> View attachment 12945
> 
> 
> Hijacked thread. Aggies are on ESPN currently, Gig 'Em Aggies!


 Para's a true ring leader!:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thomas what would you say would be a good production rate for removing painted popcorn on a 9' ceiling with the planex? Removal only, also how much and what grit paper per average 12x12 room?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> A large part if my work is drywall repair . I have been using the CT 26 and the mirka sander for about 6 months with the sander . All I can say
> That it makes sanding the most fun part of doing the repair . I also use it , for walls and cabinets .
> The I use the 90 or 125 for thAt . The mirka sanding block is also a really good buy.
> The festool is usually a part of every job I do.
> ...


I have the Mirka 6" Terry, I just hate the lack of reach on tall walls!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Thomas what would you say would be a good production rate for removing painted popcorn on a 9' ceiling with the planex? Removal only, also how much and what grit paper per average 12x12 room?


 That's also the exact questions I have except mine are 8' ceilings.Hopefully Thomas can set us straight!:whistling2:


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> View attachment 12945
> 
> 
> Hijacked thread. Aggies are on ESPN currently, Gig 'Em Aggies!


You have beautiful hands!


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> It's an open road machine for sure. Thomas sounds like he is doing some badass stuff with it, pitching to its wheelhouse.
> 
> For standard drywall mud sanding, its really good at 220, pretty much across the board. We power sand mud with other of their orbitals, and while clean and user friendly, it is incredibly time consuming compared to the planex. It starts to become pretty practical if you find yourself sanding more then about 40sf very often.
> 
> ...


What does the employee have to say?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Csheils said:


> What does the employee have to say?


Cs

Unfortunately, the employee had to move on in May, so we never did get to explore with him in enough depth the differences between the Planex and the PC drywall sanders. 

I have never used the PC, so I have no feedback at all on it. 

We did use the Planex heavily between January and June in our Prep to Finish training with students, and it was really cool to see how quickly teenagers could become proficient with it. As always, the results, efficiency and dust extraction with it are impressive every time.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the response.


----------

